# Pull off at Big Sur



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

They are suppose to be working on and around the tunnels all summer. I think eastbound traffic is going to be rerouted on the frontage, old highway, road.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

brokenpaddlejon said:


> This may be a little optimistic, but if Big Sur goes this year will the pull off be open? On the way home from Westwater this past Sunday I noticed the road around the double tunnel in Debeque Canyon was closed. If that is closed access to Big Sur will be very limited. I know there are better waves, but I love the easy, long surf sessions that can be had there. Hopefully they get the work done soon. Any info on this project.


Wow, i did not know that. So only access will be going west bound, pulling off then backing up onto the foot/bike path?


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

For the last few weeks, I70 East has been detoured through the Big Sur Exit, there should be no issues with parking.


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

There are "no parking" signs down both shoulders of this detour. Judging by the number of signs along that stretch I would assume CDOT means it. Have an option of going to the east end of the detour and putting in at the old boat ramp. Could find parking there and float down to the wave if it forms. Just have to get creative on how to get back to your vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So is the pull off like the put out? Or is it where you have to go if you miss the put out?


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a feeling big sur isnt gonna be in this season but lets hope


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

flipper42 said:


> I have a feeling big sur isnt gonna be in this season but lets hope


Yeah, CO peaked on Friday. No way it is coming in. So sad.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, as I said I was being optimistic. Love that wave when it is in though. Maybe next year. Hopefully the road construction is done by then


----------

